# 2016 CK2510 HST, how much?



## Brett Baum (Dec 20, 2019)

Hello all. New to the forum. I've recently purchased a 10 acre plot with about 4 acres of usable ground which we plan on building. There is some work thinning some trees on some of the ground and some other work where a small compact tractor could be very handy. Not to mention, the driveway will be at least 500' and we're in an area that gets snow and drifts.
An acquaintance has a CK2510 HST which looks to be in good shape. Seat is ripped which is the only visible ware on the tractor. It does have the loader attached. He said it has a 27 HP engine. I don't know the hours right now but will be finding that out. It's been used for construction type jobs moving gravel and such. He now has a bigger tractor and said he would be willing to work out some sort of trade. I'm just trying to figure out how much to offer. Kioti is a new brand to me and this will be my first tractor ownership. I've worked around farm and other equipment before but just have not owned it myself. Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Brett. Check tractorhouse.com for comparisons.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Brett, you appear to be close to Spokane? Did you get the Kioti?


----------



## KevGre (Jan 19, 2020)

hi brett . i don't know about pricing for a used kioti . but i bought a ck2510 hst about 5 months ago .it's been working good for me doing landscaping this fall . as for snow clearing i plow a 250 ft driveway and several parking areas for my father, a neighbor , and my self .the last storm here put down about 8" of snow on the level part of road and about 14"-16"in one 30 ft section and i had to plow that up hill . the tractor handled it fine just had to plow in and push it to one side till i got trough deep section going up hill .then i was able to push it out of the way going downhill . i'll put some pics in so you can see the driveway/snow banks . hope this helps you in deciding weather buy that ck 2510 your looking at.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

KevGre said:


> hi brett . i don't know about pricing for a used kioti . but i bought a ck2510 hst about 5 months ago .it's been working good for me doing landscaping this fall . as for snow clearing i plow a 250 ft driveway and several parking areas for my father, a neighbor , and my self .the last storm here put down about 8" of snow on the level part of road and about 14"-16"in one 30 ft section and i had to plow that up hill . the tractor handled it fine just had to plow in and push it to one side till i got trough deep section going up hill .then i was able to push it out of the way going downhill . i'll put some pics in so you can see the driveway/snow banks . hope this helps you in deciding weather buy that ck 2510 your looking at.
> View attachment 52823
> View attachment 52825
> View attachment 52827


Kes, you got more snow than me!


----------



## Brett Baum (Dec 20, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Brett, you appear to be close to Spokane? Did you get the Kioti?


Yes, I'm just south of Spokane. No I haven't bought the Kioti yet. He's not ready to let it go yet and I'm not in a position to be able to purchase yet. We have to get the loan for the new house first. 
The drifting here Jan, 12-17 was horrible!!! Our current 1/2 mile driveway drifted shut 3 times that week. We were parking at the oiled road and driving a snowmobile back and forth to get from the cars to the house. Now a week later, temps in the 40s and almost all of the snow is gone and its a muddy mess!
Thanks to all who chimed in with advice on this. When I can, I plan to try and make a deal with the guy who has the tractor. Otherwise, I'll look for something a little more used.


----------

